# Cubing Meetup in East Sussex, England :)



## CubingwithChris (Apr 13, 2015)

Hey, I have decided to do a Cubing Meetup in England, East Sussex, East Hoathly BN8 6EB, It would be around summertime, Its meanly just to see what cubers there are in the area and make some new friends but there will also be a small unofficial competition as well, There will be a small fee just to pay for the price of the venue (aprox £63) If you have any questions just reply to this thread or personal message me.

Thanks for your time and hopefully some of you will be interested


----------

